# Hinterrad blockiert - Echo Felgenbremse im 20"



## Trial94 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Trialer,
ich habe nun mein Trial Bike endlich erhalten und schon das erste Problem was mich schon enttäuscht und ein teifschlag war 

Bin gestern eine Runde mit dem Bike gefahren als mein Hosenbein sich im Ritzel verfangen hat  Dann hat etwas leise geknallt und die Felgenwand war an einer Seite an dem Bremsbelag angelegt sodass ich nicht mehr fahgren konnte und das Bike einen Kilometer tragen mussen. 
Jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgesehen und die Kette war auch ziemlich locker. Habe dann die FElge leicht mit den Schrauben gelöst und nochmal die Kette gespannt. Wieder festgedreht eine Runde gedreht und schon war die Felge wieder schief und der Reifen blockiert wegen der Hydraulischen Blockbremse.

Was sollte ich jetzt machen ? Habe keine Ideen mehr 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## dane08 (7. Oktober 2012)

hört sich so an als hättest du die achsschraube (also die an der hr nabe) nicht fest genug angezogen. Wenn dann zug auf die kette kommt (z.b. durch reintreten) wird die achse auf der kettenseite nach vorne gezogen und das hr ist schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial94 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Dane,
das war auch meine erste Vermutung. Dieses "knallen" hat sich eben auch so angehört wie das HR das nach hinten gerutscht ist. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich versucht den Reifen weiter nach hinten zu ziehen um die Kette wieder auf Spannung zu bringen. Aber ich glaube  ich habe die Achsschraube ziemlich feste angezogen. Ich will das Gewinde auch nicht zerstören. 
Gibt´s da irgendeine Regel wie feste man die Achsschraube dreht ?

Lieben Gruß

Norbi


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Oktober 2012)

Nur die schrauben reichen eben nicht. Hast du keine Kettenspanner?


----------



## Trial94 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey hst_Trialer, ich bin ein totaler newbie auf dem Gebiet des trialens und hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung ob ich einen Kettenspanner habe. 
Habe allerdings beim lösen der Achsschrauben eine Art Unterlegscheibe mit einem Haken gesehen und habe mich gefragt was das ist. Ist so Tropfenförmig, hab gerade im Trialmarkt nachgesehen und es ist der ECHO-Kettenspanner. 
Wie funktioniert der Spanner ? Wie spanne ich die Kette mit dem Teil ?

Sorry, für die verdammt vielen Fragen 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## ingoingo (7. Oktober 2012)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html


----------



## Trial94 (7. Oktober 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html



Sehr geil, danke. Gutes Video ! 
Hab es gerade mal selbst versucht und die Kette ist zwar nun gut auf Spannung aber jetzt schleift wieder die Bremse. 

Aber irgendwie schaff ich es einfach nicht die Bremse hinten so einzustellen damit sie nicht mehr schleift  Sie schleift lediglich auf einer Seite und ab einem bestimmten Punkt an der Felge. Möglicherweise ist die Felge etwas verbogen, wobei ich beim drehen keine Acht gesehen hab...

Danke bis hierhin für Eure Hilfe ! Würde mich über weitere Tipps freuen 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## family-biker (8. Oktober 2012)

hast du den tpa(einstellrädchen,meist rot,am bremshebel) vor dem einstellen ganz zurück gedreht?
sobald man etwas nachstellt,fahren bei maguras die kolben asynchron aus bzw einer bleibt draussen stehen.


----------



## Trial94 (8. Oktober 2012)

family-biker schrieb:


> hast du den tpa(einstellrädchen,meist rot,am bremshebel) vor dem einstellen ganz zurück gedreht?
> sobald man etwas nachstellt,fahren bei maguras die kolben asynchron aus bzw einer bleibt draussen stehen.



Ja ich habe ein silbernes Einstellrädchen. Jedoch kann ich das Rad nur bisschen drehen nicht viel und Veraänderungen hab ich nicht bemerkt als ich dran gedreht habe 

Bin gestern Abend noch mal ne Runde gefahren (nach dem Ketten spannen. Bremse war nicht am schleifen und die Kette war auf Spannung. 
Und dann musste es natürlich kommen.... *klack* und das HR blockiert erneut. Auch die Kette ist dann wieder locker 

Also muss ich das Rädchen komplett nach links drehen sobald ich die Bremse einstellen will ? Ich weiß nicht genau von welcher Marke die HR-Bremse ist (habe jedoch an meinem Dirt Bike die HS-33 und keine Probleme damit)... 

weiss langsam nicht mehr weiter  werde wohl zum Fahrradladen fahren und den mist mal einstellen lassen !
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Tipps für mich 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Oktober 2012)

Aus welcher Gegend bist du denn? Vielleicht gibt es einen erfahrenen Trialer in der Nähe der mal drüber schauen kann.


----------



## Trial94 (8. Oktober 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aus welcher Gegend bist du denn? Vielleicht gibt es einen erfahrenen Trialer in der Nähe der mal drüber schauen kann.



Hallo hst_trialer, wohne circa 20km von Dortmund entfernt in 58730. Sprich Umgebung Unna, Menden, Iserlohn etc. würd mir nahe liegen. 

Habe vorhin nochmal die Kette gespannt und die Achsschrauben gut zugedreht. Bin bisschen gefahren bis dann plötzlich die Bremskraft komplett verloren ging und ich den Bremshebel bis zum Griff ohne Mühe durchdrücken konnte  Habe nachgesehen und voilà, da suppt´s.... und zwar schmieriges Hydrauliköl aus der Bremse ! Fängt echt klasse an mit dem trialen. Hätt ich mir mal lieber ein neues Bike gekauft 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Oktober 2012)

Also als (mehr oder weniger) erfahrener Magura Mann würde ich dir anbieten deine Bremse umsonst wieder fit zu machen (sofern es denn eine Magura ist). Oder ist es wirklich eine hydrauische V-Brake à la Wendler Starbike MT2?

Mit deinem Hinterradproblem können wir aber vermutlich nur weiterhelfen, wenn wir das vor den Augen haben. Also am besten detailierte Bilder von Nabe, Achse, Kettenspanner und Schrauben. Am besten auch Bremse und wo es sifft.

Lass dich jetzt bitte nicht entmutigen. Ist zwar etwas Pech gerade bei dir, aber wenn wir das in den Griff bekommen wirst du mit dem Rad ne Menge Spaß noch haben!!!


----------



## family-biker (8. Oktober 2012)

also jetzt find ichs auch interessant,bitte bild der bremse.das wär ja dann ein sammlerstück


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, ich finde es recht ungewöhnlich, dass das Hinterrad nur durch die klemmung halten soll und da nicht noch ein Abstandshalter oder so zwischen ist.
An meinem Echo sind da Schrauben im Rahmen, die in das Ausfallende reingehen.
Da sieht man das Gewinde:






Hast du sowas oder waren bei dir distanzstücke drin, von denen jetzt vielleicht aus verloren gegangen ist?


----------



## duro e (8. Oktober 2012)

ich wohn in lünen  , also in deiner nähe .kannst ja mal zum fahren vorbei kommen , dann kann man da auch mal drüber schauen und es instandsetzen ^^.


----------



## Trial94 (8. Oktober 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also als (mehr oder weniger) erfahrener Magura Mann würde ich dir anbieten deine Bremse umsonst wieder fit zu machen (sofern es denn eine Magura ist). Oder ist es wirklich eine hydrauische V-Brake à la Wendler Starbike MT2?
> 
> Mit deinem Hinterradproblem können wir aber vermutlich nur weiterhelfen, wenn wir das vor den Augen haben. Also am besten detailierte Bilder von Nabe, Achse, Kettenspanner und Schrauben. Am besten auch Bremse und wo es sifft.
> 
> Lass dich jetzt bitte nicht entmutigen. Ist zwar etwas Pech gerade bei dir, aber wenn wir das in den Griff bekommen wirst du mit dem Rad ne Menge Spaß noch haben!!!



Hallo Leute, hehe entschuldigt mich  Ist natürlich eine ganz normale hydraulische Felgenbremse. Fabrikat ist mir leider nicht bekannt, nur die Schellen sind von VIZ. 
War heute im Fahrradladen und es dort bis Mittwoch abgegeben. Dort arbeitet ein "Trialer" der sich etwas mit dem Krämpel auskennt ! Die Felge wird zentriert und die Bremsflüssigkeit nachgefüllt. 
Unten findet ihr ein Bild von meinem Bike ! 

Danke hst_trialer für dein Angebot über die Bremse zu schauen ! Werde mich an dich wenden falls ich Probleme haben sollte  Auch danke an alle anderen  Werde euch berichten wieso die Bremse ausgelaufen ist und ob das Problem mit dem Hinterrad weiterhin bestehen wird...hoffentlich nicht 






Gruß

Norbi


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2012)

Ohje... die Echo-Bremse. Na ich weiß nicht ob du die dauerhaft dicht bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. Oktober 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ohje... die Echo-Bremse. Na ich weiß nicht ob du die dauerhaft dicht bekommst.



Mit etwas glück, vielleicht


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2012)

Was hat die für einen Kolbendurchmesser?

Ist überhaupt der Geber undicht?


----------



## Sherco (9. Oktober 2012)

Hm ich fahre jetzt hinten meine 2. Echo Bremse und bisher waren beide ewig dicht. Wie es sich angehört hat ist die Leitung gerissen? Kolbendurchmesser ist wie bei der HS33 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Trial94 (9. Oktober 2012)

Den Kolbendurchmesser weiss ich leider nicht... wird wohl so in etwa wie der der HS-33 sein denk ich.
 @Sherco
Nein, hab keine gerissene Leitung gesehen  Es suppte einfach den Rahmen runter. Die Schläuche waren noch alle 3 dran ! 
 @hst_trialer Wo genau befindet sich der Geber ? Am Bremshebel ? Sorry für die vielen Fragen 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Geber ist der gesamte Bremsgriff an sich.


----------



## Sherco (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Bremse betätigst solltest du ja sehen können, wo das Öl austritt.


----------



## Trial94 (9. Oktober 2012)

@hst_trialer
Ne, also da war alles dicht ! Ist wie gesagt nur hinten ausgelaufen, am Bremshebel alles tutti.
 @Sherco
Es ist anscheinend fast das ganze Öl auf einmal ausgelaufen, bis ich es bemerkt habe.

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## family-biker (10. Oktober 2012)

du könntest in diesem fall einfach die nehmer(die zwei unteren einheiten)einer hs11/33 anschliessen.solang der echo hebel dicht hält,ist der super.und im schlimmsten fall passen im hebel die dichtringe älterer maguras um 2005,dann wär das auch behoben


----------



## erwinosius (10. Oktober 2012)

oder man gibt einfach die 70â¬ fÃ¼r ne neue Magura HS33 aus und hat keine Probleme weiter. In dem Fall ist die schon einfach Ã¤uÃerst problemlos.


----------



## Trial94 (10. Oktober 2012)

family-biker schrieb:


> du könntest in diesem fall einfach die nehmer(die zwei unteren einheiten)einer hs11/33 anschliessen.solang der echo hebel dicht hält,ist der super.und im schlimmsten fall passen im hebel die dichtringe älterer maguras um 2005,dann wär das auch behoben



Wenn das passen würde, wär ich froh  Wenn das Öl da wieder raussuppt dann versuch ich das mal. Ich warte erstmal ab ! Heute hol ich das Bike um 17Uhr ab. 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2012)

Für weitere Fragen bezüglich Maguras kannst du mich gerne per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Trial94 (10. Oktober 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Für weitere Fragen bezüglich Maguras kannst du mich gerne per PN anschreiben.



Gerne, danke mach ich auf jedenfall  
Habe nun endlich mein Bike wieder. Bremse nachgefüllt und entlüftet, Hinterrad zentriert und alle Mängel behoben. Bremse baut schön Druck auf.
War ne lustige Aktion: Ich wartete 15min im Laden als plötzlich mein Bike fertig vorbeikam. Eigentlich alles repariert, auf einmal fragt er ob das mein Bike sei und wollte es mir gerade überreichen als plötzlich wieder das HR wieder am schleifen war  Er hat mich dann in die Werkstatt gebeten und ich hab mir das mal angeguckt wie er das gemacht hat. Er meinte das es bei seinem Trial damals auch so war, sobald er einen Backwheelhop gemacht hat, ist das Rad aufgrund des Drehmoments von der Pedale auf die Seite des Zahnrads gezogen worden und stand schief sodass die Bremse blockiert ist. 
Er meinte das die Achsschrauben einfach zu glatt sind damit sie das Rad an dem glatten Rahmen halten könnte. Also hat er an der einern Seite irgendeine Paste auf den unteren Schraubenkopf geschmiert, was eigentlich für Carbonteile gedacht ist um die Schraube einigermaßen zu fixieren.
Er meinte falls es nochmal passieren sollte, soll ich einfach vorbeikommen und wir versuchen das Problem zu lösen 

Gefahren bin ich bisjetzt noch garnicht weil ich heute keine Zeit hatte, aber ich werde Euch berichten ob es hält !

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## Trial94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok, hab das Teil heute mal getestet und bin soweit zufrieden. Bin endlich das erste mal dazu gekommen mal ausgiebig zu fahren und es war echt genial. Könnte mich dran gewöhnen nun regelmäßig zu trialen 

Falls noch weitere bzw. ähnliche oder die gleichen Probleme auftreten sollten werde ich das in den Thread schreiben !

Danke bis hierhin für Eure fleißige Hilfe 

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## JanStahl (12. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst:

Ein Schnecken-Kettenspanner, wie Du ihn anscheinend an Deinem Rad hast, sollte das Verrutschen des Rades verhindern. Da die Dinger inzwischen allerdings glatt gebaut werden, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das nicht funktioniert, dass also der Kettenzug Achsschraubenreibung und Kettenspannerreibung Ã¼berwindet.

Bau Dir einen mit Einbuchtungen ein (Suchbegriff z.B. âMonty snail camâ)!


----------



## ecols (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde an der benötigten Position eine kleine Kerbe einfeilen..


----------



## JanStahl (12. Oktober 2012)

Oder dieses. Ich bin halt kommerziell.


----------



## Trial94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Monty snail cam´s sind ja echt geil. Hab mir das Video dazu angesehen... schade das man die Dinger nur importier kriegt 

Gruß und Danke an Euch beide !

Norbi


----------



## JanStahl (12. Oktober 2012)

Der hat auch hier:
http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/imprint


----------



## Trial94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht´s mit dem 10mm Rockman Kettenspanner vom Trialmarkt aus ? Weiß nicht ob ich Link´s posten darf deshalb nenne ich mal lieber nur die Bezeichnung 
Wird wohl auch seinen Zweck erfüllen, oder was meint Ihr ? Es muss ja schließlich auf die Echo-Nabe passen !

Gruß

Norbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (12. Oktober 2012)

Muss halt in Dicke und Achslochdurchmesser passen.


----------

